# LCP V/S Bodyguard



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Recently purchased both and I think hands down the Bodyguard is the better of the two. Better sights, like the fact that the slide stays back after the last round, and I noticed the trigger on the LCP tends to pinch my finger as it fires. Oppinions ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I liked both but I gave the nod to the LCP because it fit my smaller hands better. I also wish that the slide locked after the last round


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a lcp with lasermax. Doesnt bother me shooting but it tears my wifes trigger finger up. Not sure why. Shes dead on with it though


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

i prefer the xds with the seven round mag of .45acp in a very compact size you cant go wrong


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Which is smaller or thinner? Or are they about the same


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The lcp is thinner, both are about the same size


----------



## Professor Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

I carry the LCP everywhere. I have 500+ rounds through it and I've never had an issue. It does have a longer trigger pull, but it doesn't bother me. 

I don't think you can go wrong with either gun.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking to buy the LCP because I have several family members who have it and love it. I like the way it conceals and shoots.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

*Xds*

I would use my Bodyguard for a nice bank sinker for surf fishing after all the malfunctions that piece of crap has had, trigger pull on it sucks and it's jammed more times than Willie Nelson. I had to send it back to get fixed because a small screw broke lose that held the laser battery in and the slide wouldn't go all the way back...and then they sent the gun back to me with one less magazine than I sent it to them with...so I'm not so fond of the Bodyguard...but my XDS is the smoothest shooting gun I have shot (as easy as my xd40 and barely larger than the bodyguard). 
It's more accurate then the .380 and the holes do a lot more damage too...as a matter of fact, I take all of that back...
I meant to say I have a beautiful Bodyguard for sale in perfect condition with one fully functioning magazine and the gun is perfectly accurate to 5 feet. Will trade for lots of .45 auto ammo too...:thumbup:


----------



## cj5guy (Feb 26, 2012)

thought that i wanted the slide to stay back on my LCP too, then capt. ron explained "you don't want the other guy knowing you're empty." kinda changed my mind on that!


----------

